# keepass: can't print

## depmco

I'm looking for a password manager that I can use on both my Gentoo systems and iPhone.  Or at least managers that can inter-operate.  I looked at KeePass for the Linux end.  I emerged it (Version 2.24) and it loaded Mono 2.10.9  KeePass starts OK, and I can create a NewDatabase.kdbx file.  The problem comes when I try to print it. (I want a last-resort printed copy for the safe deposit box).  KeePass produces a popup that says "The .net framework/runtime under which keepass is currently running does not support this operation."  Really?  No printing with Mono?

Any suggestions?

-- Greg

----------

## depmco

So, is there no solution?  Am I too clueless to answer?  Nobody uses keepass?  (What do you use for password management?)

----------

## Hu

Mono is a hack to make things written in a Microsoft proprietary language somewhat work.  Use something native, such as app-admin/keepassx instead.

----------

## depmco

Thanks for the suggestion.  I was trying to use keepass because, unlike keepassx, it doesn't embroil me in qt slot wars.  Maybe I'll try it again.

----------

## dekeonus

keepass 1.x and keypass 2.x databases are different formats.

keepassx only supports the 1.x database.

You will need the iphone app to support the same database version as the desktop solution you use.

----------

## SirRobin2318

keepassx will let you export your database as a text file, then you can just print that out. 

I'm happy with it. You can solve most slot problems with emerge -1a, or removing the offending packets and let portage sort it out.

----------

## John R. Graham

There is pwSafe in the App Store that is PasswordSafe compatible. I'm running PasswordSafe on my Android phone and under Gentoo (ebuilds will eventually be in Sunrise and—even more eventually—Portage). If you're interested, I could post my work in progress.

- John

----------

## Telemin

 *dekeonus wrote:*   

> keepass 1.x and keypass 2.x databases are different formats.
> 
> keepassx only supports the 1.x database.
> 
> You will need the iphone app to support the same database version as the desktop solution you use.

 

There is a "development" version of KeepassX which supports the ver2.x database format.  It works fine, just not in portage.  KeePassX 2.0 Alpha5 Announcement

-Telemin-

----------

